# Found some more bottles in my garage



## opmustard (May 17, 2021)

I am cleaning out my garage to make room for a small fishing boat. I found some bottles that were in some boxes.
Here is one of them. I am not sure where this came from. Really like it, but I think the top is a replacement. Wait, it might of come from a seller named JC something.
I don't have any idea what its worth or rarity, doesn't really matter. Used to buy St. Louis bottles from Tom Felton, but he didn't sell me this one. I heard he passed away.
opmustard


----------



## sandchip (May 17, 2021)

That's a good looking soda.  Always liked that mold.  The top looks original to me.  What's giving you the doubts on it?  If the black light doesn't light it up, and you can't feel a sharp edge down inside the top, it should be good.

I hate to hear that about Mr. Tom.  He was a digging legend in St. Louis.


----------



## Merle (May 17, 2021)

I live here in the St. Louis area and started collecting the soda a couple years ago. That is a bottle i haven’t got a chance to put on my shelf. I met Tom’s son at the St. Louis show this year. He digs too, got a couple sodas from him there.


----------



## opmustard (May 18, 2021)

sandchip said:


> That's a good looking soda.  Always liked that mold.  The top looks original to me.  What's giving you the doubts on it?  If the black light doesn't light it up, and you can't feel a sharp edge down inside the top, it should be good.
> 
> I hate to hear that about Mr. Tom.  He was a digging legend in St. Louis.


Took the black light and no resin or expoy, but when I felt the inside of the lip, there is a sharpness to it. Assuming that the top is a replacement.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (May 18, 2021)

Merle said:


> I live here in the St. Louis area and started collecting the soda a couple years ago. That is a bottle i haven’t got a chance to put on my shelf. I met Tom’s son at the St. Louis show this year. He digs too, got a couple sodas from him there.


I never met Tom, but bought a lot of bottles from him. 
Didn't know he had a son. Kind of nice that you met him and bought some bottles.
I have never been to the St. Louis Show, but would love to go.
I still have quite a few of his bottles in my collection. One of favorites is a very hard to find St. Louis pontiled mustard as well a hard to find smooth base mustard that he had dug. Some colored sodas as well.
Tom always had good bottles and he never lied about the condition. Great digger and seller.
opmustard


----------



## Merle (May 18, 2021)

If you ever want to part with any St. Louis sodas let me know. I have a few from him myself. Here’s what I’m working with right now


----------



## opmustard (May 18, 2021)

Merle said:


> If you ever want to part with any St. Louis sodas let me know. I have a few from him myself. Here’s what I’m working with right now


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you want to part with any St. Louis bottles? There are about 100 of your bottles that I would like to have. Nice collection!!!!!!!!!!!!
opmustard


----------



## Merle (May 18, 2021)

I do have doubles of some. I’m to the spot now where it’s hard to find what I don’t already have. Need to start digging again. I’ll do a run through and check my doubles and post


----------



## bottles_inc (May 18, 2021)

Merle said:


> If you ever want to part with any St. Louis sodas let me know. I have a few from him myself. Here’s what I’m working with right now


Fantastic collection! Almost looks like you time traveled and picked up one of each brand new from the shops.


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 5, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I am cleaning out my garage to make room for a small fishing boat. I found some bottles that were in some boxes.
> Here is one of them. I am not sure where this came from. Really like it, but I think the top is a replacement. Wait, it might of come from a seller named JC something.
> I don't have any idea what its worth or rarity, doesn't really matter. Used to buy St. Louis bottles from Tom Felton, but he didn't sell me this one. I heard he passed away.
> opmustard


Nice early aqua mineral water, about 1850 or late 1840s. Moat mineral waters of that time are green, aqua is scarce and it looks pontil too, which is rare for aqua sodas.


----------



## opmustard (Nov 16, 2021)

I thought that most St. Louis sodas were aqua. These come in green????????????
All of my aqua St. Louis sodas are pont_led, so anyone have for sale a green one of these.
OPMUSTARD_


----------



## Merle (Nov 16, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I thought that most St. Louis sodas were aqua. These come in green????????????
> All of my aqua St. Louis sodas are pont_led, so anyone have for sale a green one of these.
> OPMUSTARD_


Both variants of the St. Louis little bottle are teal and greenish. They aren’t the most reasonably priced st louis sodas but they come up from time to time. I’m still looking for that shields you have. If you really would like one I can probably make that happen. Let me know


----------



## opmustard (Nov 17, 2021)

Merle said:


> Both variants of the St. Louis little bottle are teal and greenish. They aren’t the most reasonably priced st louis sodas but they come up from time to time. I’m still looking for that shields you have. If you really would like one I can probably make that happen. Let me know


----------



## opmustard (Nov 17, 2021)

I might be interested in a teal one. Are you still looking for the aqua soda I have?
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 20, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I am cleaning out my garage to make room for a small fishing boat. I found some bottles that were in some boxes.
> Here is one of them. I am not sure where this came from. Really like it, but I think the top is a replacement. Wait, it might of come from a seller named JC something.
> I don't have any idea what its worth or rarity, doesn't really matter. Used to buy St. Louis bottles from Tom Felton, but he didn't sell me this one. I heard he passed away.
> opmustard


Jcbottles?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle (Nov 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Jcbottles?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I’ve purchase many of the bottles I have from JC bottles. He lives in the same town as I do. It’s like a bottle show every time I go visit


----------



## opmustard (Nov 20, 2021)

Merle said:


> I’ve purchase many of the bottles I have from JC bottles. He lives in the same town as I do. It’s like a bottle show every time I go visit


I don't think it was that JC, it was a long time ago that I got the bottle, so I can't remember who it was.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Nov 24, 2021)

Merle, Do you have any doubles of any pontiled St. Louis sodas that have a donut top. 
If so, maybe trade for that one soda you don't have.
opmustard


----------



## Merle (Nov 24, 2021)

Not really sure these are fully donut top but thought so before I got the little bottle. I just took the one out the tumbler and still have to polish.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 25, 2021)

Merle said:


> I’ve purchase many of the bottles I have from JC bottles. He lives in the same town as I do. It’s like a bottle show every time I go visit


Great seller. I would definitely be buying stuff direct instead of the mail. It's not the cost it is the gamble I can do without. Why I love the bottle shows. Cash & Carry! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 25, 2021)

Merle said:


> Not really sure these are fully donut top but thought so before I got the little bottle. I just took the one out the tumbler and still have to polish.


I love an iron pontil I can see. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Nov 25, 2021)

Merle said:


> Not really sure these are fully donut top but thought so before I got the little bottle. I just took the one out the tumbler and still have to polish.


I think those bottles have inverted tops. Your bottles remind me of the Pittsburgh inverted bottles.
The St. Louis James Littles come in a true donut top shape. I saw an aqua James Little sell on Ebay recently for around $74.00. It was O.K. in condition, but the donut top was a little off in shape. Have a light yellow and a teal pontiled James Little, but no aqua.
opmustard


----------



## Merle (Nov 25, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I think those bottles have inverted tops. Your bottles remind me of the Pittsburgh inverted bottles.
> The St. Louis James Littles come in a true donut top shape. I saw an aqua James Little sell on Ebay recently for around $74.00. It was O.K. in condition, but the donut top was a little off in shape. Have a light yellow and a teal pontiled James Little, but no aqua.
> opmustard


Those are the only odd topped double iron pontil bottles I have. I have other doubles but regular iron pontil blob tops. I’d love to see all your St. Louis sodas. Sounds like you have some rare ones. If your not interested in any trades I’d still like to buy it


----------



## opmustard (Nov 27, 2021)

Merle said:


> Those are the only odd topped double iron pontil bottles I have. I have other doubles but regular iron pontil blob tops. I’d love to see all your St. Louis sodas. Sounds like you have some rare ones. If your not interested in any trades I’d still like to buy it


Hi Merle,
If you are interested in the pontiled St. Louis bottle that you don't have, make me an offer.
opmustard


----------



## Merle (Nov 27, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Hi Merle,
> If you are interested in the pontiled St. Louis bottle that you don't have, make me an offer.
> opmustard


I’d be willing to go 125.00 plus shipping


----------



## opmustard (Nov 29, 2021)

Merle said:


> I’d be willing to go 125.00 plus shipping


Hi Merle,
Thak you for the offer on my Shields.
However, after taking a close look at the lip, I've decided to keep the bottle.
If I decide to sell it, you'll be the first person that I'll contact.
opmustard


----------



## Merle (Nov 29, 2021)

Sounds like a plan to me. I wouldn’t want to take it off the shelf either. It’s a nice bottle


----------



## opmustard (Nov 29, 2021)

Merle said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. I wouldn’t want to take it off the shelf either. It’s a nice bottle


Thanks for being so understanding about me wanting to keep the Shields.
I hadn't looked at it for a quite a long time. Its a beautiful St. Louis bottle.
Wrong about lip being a replacement. 
I mean it about if I sell it, you'll have first choice. My health isn't looking to good these days, sooooooooo you never know.
opmustard


----------



## Merle (Nov 29, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Thanks for being so understanding about me wanting to keep the Shields.
> I hadn't looked at it for a quite a long time. Its a beautiful St. Louis bottle.
> Wrong about lip being a replacement.
> I mean it about if I sell it, you'll have first choice. My health isn't looking to good these days, sooooooooo you never know.
> opmustad


Greatly appreciate it, I still want to see pics of the other St. Louis sodas you have in your collection. I have attached my wall of bottles. I’ve changed a bunch in the short time since I posted. Taken my Illinois collection to just one shelf now.


----------



## opmustard (Nov 30, 2021)

Merle, 
You have a donut lip on your James Little soda. What color is your Little?
opmustard


----------



## Merle (Nov 30, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Merle,
> You have a donut lip on your James Little soda. What color is your Little?
> opmustard


That one is a dark teal. Had to save for that one. Have a wife and 3 kids at the house so still on a bottle budget. I’ll be able to start getting better ones as the kido’s grow up. Can’t wait


----------



## opmustard (Nov 30, 2021)

I remember when my children were young and bottle collecting was not high on my list.
So, I started buying and selling bottles at shows to keep my bottle habit going. Sold some really nice bottles to keep what I collected going.
I also dug bottles whenever I could. Now, being old, my health is failing me. Somewhere in between the two I got to enjoy a nice bottle collection.
Enjoy it all.
opmustard


----------



## Merle (Nov 30, 2021)

Yeah, been doing the shows and bought that bottle tumbler to give me bartering powers for trades. One of my 3 kids enjoy collecting and digging with dad so I’m lucky there too. My dad is a bottle guy too so I know what your going through in the health. I’ve been telling my pops to sale out and enjoy but he still buys stuff daily. I’m gonna have a mess on my hands when he gos. I’m the only one of his kids that collect


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 30, 2021)

I see an aqua one on the second shelf down on the right side. Nice bottles Merle! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Dec 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I see an aqua one on the second shelf down on the right side. Nice bottles Merle!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Those aqua Berminghams are always impressive. A long time ago they cost a bit of money, but have come down in price recently.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Those aqua Berminghams are always impressive. A long time ago they cost a bit of money, but have come down in price recently.
> opmustard


I like the backwards N on the Berminghams.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle (Dec 2, 2021)

Yeah, the correct “N” is the one to have. I’ve never seen one in person just in the book


----------



## opmustard (Dec 2, 2021)

Merle said:


> Yeah, the correct “N” is the one to have. I’ve never seen one in person just in the book


Yes, the backwards "n " is a nice touch, however if you ever get a hold of the one with "n" that isn't backwards, it would a major find.
op,
mustard


----------

